# Remove decals from '10 Caad9



## JB. (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi
I have a '10 BBQ Caad9 that I would like to get some plain white decals on instead of the black outlined that comes stock. But I'm not sure how the decals should be removed. As far as I can see the stickers are above the paint, so maybe some heating and rubbing alcohol will do the trick. Has anyone here successfully removed decals from this frame? 

I really like the look of this bike with the white against the matte black. It looks sharp:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Moderate heat and a rubber scrapper will help... Then use some Goo Gone to clean up. If they're under the clear coat don't even bother.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

They're solution (ink transfer) decals that are under the clearcoat. There is no way to remove them without taking the paint off. You're better off getting some vinyl decals made that are the same size and placing them right over the current decals.

-R


----------



## JB. (Aug 25, 2010)

Bad Ronald said:


> They're solution (ink transfer) decals that are under the clearcoat. There is no way to remove them without taking the paint off.


Are you absolutely sure about this? 



Bad Ronald said:


> You're better off getting some vinyl decals made that are the same size and placing them right over the current decals.
> 
> -R


Any idea of where I might get any of these? If the original decals cannot be removed, the new decals has the be the exact same size.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Yep, I'm sure. I made em. You can always get white logos printed over a black background. This way if they are not the same size at least the silver would be hidden behind the black fill. Most sign shops should be able to do this for you. I know the one around here charges about 50 bucks for something like that.


----------



## Thrupnibits (Jul 14, 2010)

JB. said:


> I really like the look of this bike with the white against the matte black. It looks sharp:


I agree with you. Much better with white lettering.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

JB. said:


> Any idea of where I might get any of these? If the original decals cannot be removed, the new decals has the be the exact same size.




EBAY has these things all the time....check out "Cannondale stickers"

or, as mentioned, go to a sign shop.

**


----------



## motorecord (Aug 2, 2009)

You could just buy this frame, assuming its your size.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Cannondale...70534267464?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item27b4a26a48

btw, you're right that color scheme does look really sharp!


----------

